

Google Short Links  - bootload
http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/viewListing?productListingId=5143210+6352879591152674960

======
bootload
_"Google Short Links allows users to easily create descriptive shortcuts to
web URLs"_

I remember some time back I wondered to myself here why google had't created
this kind of service. The reasons for inclusion are obvious. Google is already
the most popular search engine and has significant infrastructure. Curious why
this one isn't free to use.

------
SingAlong
I have noticed Google already using this in its own websites.

